# How Reset System/TPMS after tire rotation or swapping wheel



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

How do we re-set/re-program to turn off TMPS light ourselves on an 07 Altima after swapping one wheel with another 07 Altima or after tire rotation. 

I have done the swap and the car did not relearn this new wheel sensor/RF signal and tuen on my TMPS system fault (flink fro 1 minute then solid).


Re tire rotation: 

I am bound to put a black tape over the light and I do not see myself walking into a dealership after rotation every few 1/2 year. What is the best way to handle this matter?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the computer should automatically reset it. sometimes it may take up to 48 hours to capture a signal from it. if the light stays on there is something wrong with the monitor inside the wheel. it may be that is damaged or is just not functioning right. give a few more miles and hours. if not go to your dealer their consult II is probably the only thing out there right now that can reset that light.


----------



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Cdmorenot: 

Is thsi generic answer or it is Nissan info. What is your info source?

So far, on Versa or Frontier threads, there has not been any comment close to yours.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Nissan info. my two cousins are infiniti/nissan techs... and i've had some major headaches with TPMS because of after market wheels that wouldn't accommodate my sensors


----------



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

cdmorenot:

Thanks. Can you ask your cousins this question to save me a long enough trip to the dealer although service is free but my time is not?

The brand new 3.5SE has a scratched rim and the dealer swapped from another new 3.5SE to take care of that to make the sale. Question is will the care eventually recognize this stranger and register it or it will never do so unless the dealer reset the computer?


----------



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

on the new nissans they were nice enough to make it so you have to go to the dealers if you move or replace the sensors. the computer is called consult-II. this i know because i did some custom rims on a new armada and didnt remember to mark where the sensors came from and i had to take the car to nissan and have them reset the system to get the light off..... sooo take that thing to nissan and have them do it.


----------



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

DJMystery101 said:


> on the new nissans they were nice enough to make it so you have to go to the dealers if you move or replace the sensors. the computer is called consult-II. this i know because i did some custom rims on a new armada and didnt remember to mark where the sensors came from and i had to take the car to nissan and have them reset the system to get the light off..... sooo take that thing to nissan and have them do it.



If I got ticked off with this TPMS feature and put a black tape over that lit symbol, will my computer keep on accumulate fault code each time I start and run the car?

How can I turn it off and do not use the warning feature?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

DatsunZ said:


> If I got ticked off with this TPMS feature and put a black tape over that lit symbol, will my computer keep on accumulate fault code each time I start and run the car?
> 
> How can I turn it off and do not use the warning feature?


there's no way you can "turn it off" what i did was open up the cluster and i got rid of the bulb. that was on my 07 MAX. though. i'm not sure how hard or easy it is to do it on the altima. as far as the computer accumulating a fault code.. that's not really considered a fault. even though i'm sure its connected to your ECU i doubt it has anything to do with it. i'm pretty sure it's a different unit sending/receiving signals.


----------



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> there's no way you can "turn it off" what i did was open up the cluster and i got rid of the bulb. that was on my 07 MAX. though. i'm not sure how hard or easy it is to do it on the altima. as far as the computer accumulating a fault code.. that's not really considered a fault. even though i'm sure its connected to your ECU i doubt it has anything to do with it. i'm pretty sure it's a different unit sending/receiving signals.


i do belive you are right out it being a different unit. i know if you just rotate back to front and front to back no crossing it wont turn that light on i think its just when you switch sides. also it wont throw any code at all its just a warning light so the normal everyday driver that doesnt know anything and doesnt check there tires dont drive around on a flat.

i would just pull the light if you dont want to ever see it again cause the black tape idea looks kinda ghetto. i have seen it many times.


----------



## DatsunZ (Dec 5, 2005)

DJMystery101 said:


> i do belive you are right out it being a different unit. i know if you just rotate back to front and front to back no crossing it wont turn that light on i think its just when you switch sides. also it wont throw any code at all its just a warning light so the normal everyday driver that doesnt know anything and doesnt check there tires dont drive around on a flat.
> 
> i would just pull the light if you dont want to ever see it again cause the black tape idea looks kinda ghetto. i have seen it many times.



Thanks to both of you. Now, I have enough picture of what is going on to have some choices.

Not sure how hard to get to the bulb in the cluster. Not even sure how to remove the cluster yet.


----------

